
Chris Ware, the Art of Comics No. 2 - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/6329/the-art-of-comics-no-2-chris-ware
======
stuart78
For anybody who wants to check out more of his work without a trip to the
comic shop, he just wrapped up a weekly series in The Guardian which ran for a
year.

[http://www.theguardian.com/books/ng-
interactive/2014/sep/13/...](http://www.theguardian.com/books/ng-
interactive/2014/sep/13/-sp-chris-ware-the-last-saturday-graphic-novel)

